
JVM on steroids: deterministic execution through dynamic byte code rewriting - tlil
https://medium.com/@tlil/djvm-behind-the-scenes-2ba7f5cb9275
======
gendal
This piece is written in terms of blockchain platforms (where determinism of
execution is important - and why some platforms hence implemented entirely new
VMs and associated toolchains to achieve determinism)

But I thought it would also be interesting to share with HN because I learned
a ton about the JVM from the team as they were building this and thought the
write-up would be more broadly interesting. Java isn't always fashionable but
what you're able to achieve with the platform surprised me. The associated PR
shows the full implementation and the bottom of Tommy's post also gives the
highlights.

(Disclosure: I'm the CTO of R3 - the firm behind this work)

